# yuan smartvga radeon9200



## fred2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello, i am new here and please pardon my english ( i am from Romania )
I have a radeon 9200 card and i was wondering if i need an extra cooling device for overclocking.
My card have a steel cooling device, not a fan and it's getting pretty hot even in default settings when i play games that requires much resources.
Did someone overclocked this type of card?And in that case wich values did he got
I've just overclocked my processor an amd athlon64 3000+ from 1.8ghz to 2.4 and i want more from my pc.
And even if i can overclock my videocard, the result will be much better in performance?or it's just a slightly increase?
I must mention that i have 1gb of ram 400mhz that works in dual mode, and a mobo:asrock dual sata 939
Please help me on this problem!
There is one more thing:i don't understand why my score in 3dmark2001 is just 6185; is it because the video card or could it be the hard disk too?
I have a western digital caviar 40gb (2-3years old) and a seagate 80gb (1 year old)


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 5, 2006)

Your video card is your only bottleneck in a sweet system like that, and I doubt overclocking will get you anywhere. I reccomend buying a nice PCI Express card as soon as you can, an X1600 would give you the most bang for your buck (about 70 Euros for a 3Dmark05 score equivalent to your current 3Dmark01 score). Though, if you don't quite have the cash for that, I'd reccomend getting aftermarket cooling, like the Evercool Turbo2.


----------



## fred2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for advice.In fact this is what i had in mind, i will buy a new video card


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah the x1600/x1650's are quite solid cards for their pricerange. is you saved up a bit and got a x1800gto or x1900gt you would be much better off. but those are both pricy compared to the x1600s


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Oct 6, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> yeah the x1600/x1650's are quite solid cards for their pricerange. is you saved up a bit and got a x1800gto or x1900gt you would be much better off. but those are both pricy compared to the x1600s


Depends on you, x1600pro or x1650pro should keep you from upgrade vga card for at least 1 or 2 years.  Wait until DX10 card come out.

Regards,
Arto.


----------

